# A new lens part II



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL. I went outside again yesterday to take some pictures with my new lens (which I love very much ), it was getting dark so I didn't have much daylight to play with. However, here are some that I got!








(this has become one of my favorite spots to take pictures lately, lol)

























Two of Tigger... who was not very pleased to be getting his picture taken! He's a bit on the grumpy side these days.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics! I need to get out and play with our new 50mm more. I'm a bit intimidated by it as it's forcing me to shoot in full manual to get good shots. I could shoot full auto with the kit lenses and get great shots


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice shots! Beautiful lab


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, I need to give myself a jolly good talking to and get out there and learn to use my new 50mm lens too. I know I mentioned it once or twice already, but it is the exact same one that you used for these photo's.
They are great pictures you took. And, it give's me some hope too, at least I know my camera and lens is capable of good photo's, even if I'm not!
Thanks.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


>


Hehe love it, that look is priceless!! So unimpressed (my cat does that look well too lol)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That cat looks pissed!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! 



jdatwood said:


> Great pics! I need to get out and play with our new 50mm more. I'm a bit intimidated by it as it's forcing me to shoot in full manual to get good shots. I could shoot full auto with the kit lenses and get great shots


Manual is really fun! Once you get the hang of it, even just a little bit. I'm still learning new things about shooting in manual, but overall I really like how I can control everything and get the picture that "I" want. I'm still trying to get better at shooting in manual with the zoom lens and it is definitely a learning process, LOL.



hmbutler said:


> Hehe love it, that look is priceless!! So unimpressed (my cat does that look well too lol)


That is Tigger's signature look. I swear - he is the grumpiest cat on the planet :biggrin: I think he is still mad at us for bringing a puppy and kitten in at the same time, even though it was nearly 3 years ago :lol:


----------

